

1970s Bunker Home, 26ft underground. Complete with fake yard. - bane
http://architecturefinds.com/picture/51136/cold-war-era-home/

======
NAFV_P
> _... for up to a year after a nuclear strike_

After 30 minutes in this hell hole, I would probably walk outside and take a
deep breath.

------
aaronrenoir
Oh how the rich have bad taste.

